# coach purses at military exchanges-fake?



## kaexbabey (Jul 19, 2008)

what do you guys think for those who have seen them there? my husband thinks they're fake since they don't have the satchel thing they come with, but some do i think. idk, to me they seem fine. maybe he just says that cause he doesn't wanna buy me one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lol jk.


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 19, 2008)

In my experience, I've often found that imitation Coach bags have those cheapy gold/brass looking Coach signature tags on them, whereas most Coach bags have the little leather signature tag on them. Don't get me wrong, I've seen real Coach bags in Macy's before that have gold/brass sig tags, but they actually look heavy instead of flimsy.

Years & years ago when my dad was in the military, he bought my mom a real Dooney & Bourke purse from the military exchange and she still has it.

Here's a good guide to spotting fake Coach bags:
How to Spot a Fake Coach Handbag


----------



## kaexbabey (Jul 19, 2008)

thank you! i hope the ones here are real though


----------



## MeliBoss (Jul 20, 2008)

All Coach and DB at the PX (BX or NEX) are real. I've gotten a couple here at the PX on Ft Meade. They used to have a little sliding door thiny (?) Under the stand where they are displayed and thats where they hide the dust bags. I'm not sure if all of them are the same or if they are still displayed that way (My ID Expired in Feb and I miss the PX soooo much) The best time to get them is during the holidays when they have mid night madness. I got a coach there once for like 50 bucks!!!


----------



## concertina (Jul 20, 2008)

All designer brands sold at the PX are real. Be they D&B, Coach, Brighton, etc. As it is illegal to sell rip-offs of designer purses, a government-affiliated store might have issues with that, yes?


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 20, 2008)

If it's at a PX etc., it's real.


----------



## kaexbabey (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_All designer brands sold at the PX are real. Be they D&B, Coach, Brighton, etc. As it is illegal to sell rip-offs of designer purses, a government-affiliated store might have issues with that, yes? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

GOOD POINT! i didnt think of that when i was debating with my husband whether they were real or not lol!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jul 20, 2008)

There is no way that a govt controlled store would sell fakes. aafes,px,bx always carry designer brands and for a slight very slight discount. ON most occasions you will pretty much pay retail but with no tax lol.


----------



## susanks1 (Jul 20, 2008)

I bought a Coach purse at the Navy base in San Diego in March.  I got it for $180 and it sold for $290 at Nordstroms.  Plus no sales tax.  It is the real thing, it is just like one I saw in Nordstroms right after I bought it.


----------



## makeup_queen81 (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaexbabey* 

 
_what do you guys think for those who have seen them there? my husband thinks they're fake since they don't have the satchel thing they come with, but some do i think. idk, to me they seem fine. maybe he just says that cause he doesn't wanna buy me one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol jk._

 

they aren't fake..they sell them at a discounted price...and not all coach bags come with a duster cover...well atleast they didn't a few years ago...they might have changed that now


----------



## funkychik02 (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_All designer brands sold at the PX are real. Be they D&B, Coach, Brighton, etc. As it is illegal to sell rip-offs of designer purses, a government-affiliated store might have issues with that, yes? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## xoleaxo (Jul 20, 2008)

theyre real.. unless youre trying to buy one from one of those outside kiosks.  lol.


----------



## kaexbabey (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoleaxo* 

 
_theyre real.. unless youre trying to buy one from one of those outside kiosks.  lol._

 
LOL agree w/ you on that


----------



## ginger9 (Jul 21, 2008)

Can't speak for military exchanges but whenever I shop at the Coach outlet store none of the bags come with the duster/satchel bags and you don't get a box either. Just get some tissue and the stardard shopping bag and away you go! So no worries, that doesn't mean it's fake


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Jul 22, 2008)

No...They are def. not fake. The Military would never allow that.


----------

